# info on a sig sauer p266 22 lr



## tyler731 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have a 226 22 lr and im wonder instead of paying for the whole exchange kit to turn the gun to a 9mm can i just buy a barrel, recoil spring, and clip and just use the frame i have.
thanks for the help


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You didn't mention the slide assembly. The exchange kit includes slide assy, barrel, recoil spring & guide rod. You cannot use the .22 slide assembly for 9mm.


----------

